# $5 Banner Sale



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Shindigz is having one of its $5 banner sales. It covers the basic 18x54 banner, which is usually $14.99. Enter promo code 5BANNER during checkout.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Marking for later. 
Thanks, Screaming Demons


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx 4 the heads up sd!

now i've got to find the perfect image(s)

$13.35 with shipping 4 me 

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sale over tonight, last day!

Offer applies to the 18x54-inch banner product size (items: B1118, K1118, K1154 and B1154). Offer can be redeemed once per customer, per organization, or household. The $5 Banner offer cannot be combined with any other offer or previous orders and does not apply to Attach'N'Go banners. Shipping charges will apply. Expires 8/20/2015 at 11:59 PM EDT.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

whats their website cant find a shindigz.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

slash said:


> whats their website cant find a shindigz.com


Did you try www. before? http://www.shindigz.com


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got another email saying the $5 sale is good through this Thursday. Get them while you can, because I've never seen them extend the sale before.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I got the same email Screaming Deamons and then realized the expiration date on the offer was still the 20th, _Last _Thursday! Even emailed someone about it. I think their email server was messed up and sent some out late. If someone hadn't told me about it I would have missed it. I did get my order in on time and should get it Wednesday. So far been please with past orders but always curious to see it in person.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

GoS, I was afraid of that so I just checked my email. It shows it being good through August 27th at 11:59 eastern time, with the same 5BANNER promo code.

I'm going to try and order another one and see if it works. Something different this time around is the unlimited number available. In years past, didn't they limit it to the first 1000 people who ordered?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just don't get them. My one email account was getting emails from them, last one on 7/23, no Banner offer btw. I ordered a banner and used a different email address for it and Friday got the _expired_ $5 offer at that address. Here's what it said at the bottom of mine:

"* To get your $5 Banner, enter 5BANNER in the promotional code box at checkout online at www.shindigz.com. Offer applies to the 18x54-inch banner product size (items: B1118, K1118, K1154 and B1154). Limited to the first 1,000 orders. Offer can be redeemed once per customer, per organization, or household. The 5 Dollar Banner offer cannot be combined with any other offer or previous orders and does not apply to Attach'N'Go banners. Shipping charges will apply. Expires 8/20/2015 at 11:59 PM EDT."

So that promo was limited to the first 1,000 orders and they mailed it to me on the 21st while it expired on the 20th. 

I'd say if your offer is different, go for it. I thought about calling them about my expired email offer but didn't have a banner that I needed that jumped to mind. Let us know if the order gets processed, if so might think about it again.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered mine yesterday, using the 5BANNER promo code. It was $13.35, including shipping.

We are doing a creepy doll theme for our annual Boo Bash this year. 18 years, with a different theme every year! 









Eric


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just ordered mine and used the code with no issues. Thanks for the heads up, my email box is a hot mess with the 50 million offers daily I some how missed this one.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Please keep posting shindigz codes to this forum. Hoping they have a good $ off and free shipping at some point down the road.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know if you sign up for their newsletter, they'll send you a $10 off coupon for a $49+ order that doesn't expire until the end of the year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My sister just ordered a banner for $5 as well. This second banner sale is different than others they have had before. The discount code is posted right on their website.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered mine Monday and got the shipping confirmation yesterday (Tuesday) afternoon. That is quick turn around for a custom order! Especially for only $13.35. This is the third banner I have ordered from Shindigz and have been happy with the quality of the ones I have received in the past.

Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine arrived today. Always nice quality. I was a little surprised that my colored background sign had a somewhat large white border around it. Don't recall it looking like that in my image save or remember any mention of a white border. Can't recall what my other signs from past orders looked like. I love the grommets. Makes for easy mounting. Always a good deal.

BTW I did create another banner and got a message that the code had already been used. So one per customer.


----------

